# So langsam kribbelt es überall! Bikesaison 2015 kann starten! DOCH...



## JaWa1896 (12. Januar 2015)

...was macht ihr Mädels üm euch vorzubereiten? Ich bin (leider immer noch) Anfängerin und möchte mich dieses Jahr perfekt vorbereiten und eine geile Saison haben!
Wie macht ihr das? Training, usw usf! würde mich auf eine gute informative Diskussion sehr freuen!


----------



## Sleyvas (12. Januar 2015)

Einfach fahren und Spaß haben 
Wirkliches radspezifisches Training macht mE nur dann Sinn, wenn man größere Ziele (Alpen-X, Marathon/Rennen) hat und da gut abschneiden möchte.

Ich für meinen Teil habe noch gemerkt, dass ich zu meinen Krafttrainingszeiten mit Langhanteltrainig, Squats & Co. besser auf dem Rad unterwegs war. Zum Einen weil einfach mehr Wumms in den Keulchen, zum anderen weil der ganze Kern (Rücken, Bauch, Schultern) besser trainiert war und es da zu keinen Mätzchen kam. Deswegen geht's jetzt auch wieder ran an die ganzen ekelhaften Übungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (12. Januar 2015)

Fatbike fahren


----------



## JaWa1896 (12. Januar 2015)

nen bisschen was machen außer biken möchte ich halt schon...gerade weil ich nicht gerade die kräftigste bin, was sowohl Figur als auch die Kraft an sich angeht....doch was ist hier zum Beispiel Sinnvoll? Ich liebe biken, doch häufig muss ich verfrüht aufhören weil keine kraft mehr in den Armen ist... wie bekommt man sich selbst optimal trainiert? Ich jogge einmal die Woche, gehe 1-2 x die Woche ins Fitnesstudio....habt ihr Übungen/Tipps, die gerade für Frau geeignet sind? ...
Ich will an keinem Rennen teilnehmen (noch nicht), doch ich möchte so durch die Bikesaison kommen, dass ich am Ende des Jahres Stolz auf mich bin weil ich einfach mal viel geschafft habe!


----------



## Sleyvas (13. Januar 2015)

JaWa1896 schrieb:


> ...gehe 1-2 x die Woche ins Fitnesstudio....habt ihr Übungen/Tipps, die gerade für Frau geeignet sind?...



Was machst du denn da im Studio so? Hast du einen vernünftigen Kraftplan? Sitzt du an Geräten oder trainierst du mit freien Hanteln?


----------



## JaWa1896 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich gehe an Geräte...aber nur weil ich nicht so bewandert bin mit freihanteltraining und die Trainier die den Bereich betreuen sind so halbe Arnold Schwarzeneggers... von daher habe ich da auch noch nicht gefragt!


----------



## Sleyvas (13. Januar 2015)

Ich für meinen Teil habe zuletzt in meiner aktiven Phase (shame on me, ich muss jetzt wieder durchstarten) beim Krafttraining erst Fortschritte gemacht, als ich mir von eben so einem Arnold einen Trainingsplan habe erstellen lassen. 

Meist eiert man an den Geräten mit mäßig Kraft herum, trainiert nur separierte Muskelgruppen und der Spaß ist auch...nunja. Bei Übungen mit dem Körpergewicht und/oder zusätzlichen Gewichten, sind gleich viel mehr Muskeln gefordert, um zu stabilisieren zB. Ich hatte einen Plan der einige Stabiübungen (z.B. Planks) beinhaltete, Kniebeugen/Ausfallschritte mit/ohne Gewicht, Klimmzüge, Liegestütz, Dips, Bankdrücken auf nem Ball statt Bank (zwecks Stabi) plus eben noch was für Rücken/Bauch und das in Supersätzen (bei mir 2 Übungen gegesätzlicher Muskelgruppen ohne Pause mit vielen Wiederholungen). Der Plan schlug ein, wie eine Granate. Anfang habe ich Langhanteln und die zitternd-stöhnenden Leute da auch etwas schief angeschaut, später war sie dann eine gute Freundin und ich ebenfalls zitternd-schnaufend. 

Überwinde ruhig mal die Scheu und schnapp dir einen der Arnolds und sag ihm, was du gern erreichen möchtest, der hilft dir bestimmt und du hast mehr Spaß, weil die Übungen zwar anstrengender aber abwechslungsreicher sind 

Alternativ mach' doch mal, falls angeboten, einen Langhantelkurs (Body Pump oder sowas) mit. Fand ich zum Reinschnuppern auch klasse und in der Gruppe motiviert man sich vielleicht auch ein wenig mehr.


----------



## JaWa1896 (13. Januar 2015)

An Bodypump habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht! Das wäre definitiv was denk ich mal! Danke für die  Tipps von dir...werde das mal in angriff nehmen!


----------



## Sleyvas (13. Januar 2015)

Immer gerne! Kannst ja mal berichten, wenn du verkatert von der ersten Einheit wieder am PC sitzt


----------



## JaWa1896 (13. Januar 2015)

Werd ich machen! Ich bin was das angeht ja zum Glück nicht zimperlich....schmerzen gehören für mich zum Sport dazu seitdem ich bike


----------



## noocelo (13. Januar 2015)

... schau dir mal schlingentraining an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (13. Januar 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... schau dir mal schlingentraining an.


gutes Teil bzw. die Idee ... hatte ich mir mal nach einer OP geholt, doch nie wirklich Lust dazu gehabt ... Bei Interesse gebe ich ihn gerne ab, mit Decken und Tür Anker ... ist der originale TRX


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Januar 2015)

Für Schlingentraining ist eine vorhandene Basis (vorheriges Krafttraining oder was vergelichbares) wichtig. Schlingentraining ist mMn für Krafttraining-Anfänger eher ungeeignet.


----------



## noocelo (14. Januar 2015)

... warum? 

finde es gerade für anfänger optimal, da die belastung individuell und intuitiv durch den neigungswinkel variiert werden kann. hab mehrere anfänger dabei beobachtet und bei beachtung von 2-3 "grundregeln" kamen sie gut rein und schnell voran. hab' auch in der literatur nichts gefunden, was gegen schlingentraining für anfänger spräche.


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Januar 2015)

Schlingentraining ist realtiv schwer - da soll man schon wissen, wie die Übungen korrekt ausgeführt werden soll. Körperhaltung ist auch total wichtig bei sowas. Vielleicht im Sportstudio mit entsprechende Anleitung.


----------



## noocelo (14. Januar 2015)

... sagen zumindest die fitnessstudios  

es gibt youtube, apps, videos und bücher die zum teil auf sehr hohem niveau alles wichtige erläutern. am ende dreht es sich stets um: körperspannung, kein hohlkreuz, kein rundrücken, übungen nicht mit schwung absolvieren und darauf achten, dass die seile immer gespannt sind. nicht soo tricky.


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Januar 2015)

Bist Du männlich? Frage ist höflich gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (14. Januar 2015)

... kein thema. 

würde ich mein geschlecht angeben wollen, hätte ich es im profil getan. 

bist du genervt? 
tipp war gut gemeint.


----------



## JaWa1896 (15. Januar 2015)

noocelo, ich würde das auch gerne mal wissen, da ich diese Frage extra in der "Weiberabteilung" gefragt habe....Schlingentraining ist mir ein begriff, kenne ich aber bisher nur von Männern, daher liegt die Vermutung nah, du bist einer!
Ich möchte Tipps für Übungen, die eine Frau ohne Probleme bewältigen kann!


----------



## HiFi XS (15. Januar 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... kein thema.
> 
> würde ich mein geschlecht angeben wollen, hätte ich es im profil getan.
> 
> ...


 

Hat einen Hintergrund, die Frage   Ist mir egal ob du man, frau oder frosch bist, aber da Schlingentraining aus dem Militärbereich kommt, würde ich sagen, es ist wirklich für Leute, die bereits sehr fit sind und diese Fitness behalten bzw steigern wollen.


----------



## Bettina (15. Januar 2015)

Also mir hat meine Physiotherapeutin Schlingentraining empfohlen und ich bin weder Mann, noch Militär, noch fit.
Ich habe ein relativ gutes Körpergefühl hinsichtlich Hohlkreuz und Fehlhaltungen, aber Kraft im Oberkörper/Armen fehlt mir leider auch. Aber ich zweifel ob meine Türrahmen/Decken mein Gewicht halten.


----------



## noocelo (15. Januar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> (...) aber da Schlingentraining aus dem Militärbereich kommt (...)


... das militär hat es aufgrund seiner einfachheit und effizienz adaptiert. soweit ich weiss hat es einen physiotherapeutischen hintergrund und ist genau so geschlechterspezifisch wie z. b. mountainbike fahren.



JaWa1896 schrieb:


> (...) Schlingentraining ist mir ein begriff, kenne ich aber bisher nur von Männern, daher liegt die Vermutung nah, du bist einer! (...)


bisschen wackelige kausalkette.



JaWa1896 schrieb:


> (...) Ich möchte Tipps für Übungen, die eine Frau ohne Probleme bewältigen kann!


würde mich wiederholen. deswegen bin ich ruhig und raus. viel erfolg bei der suche!


----------



## JaWa1896 (15. Januar 2015)

Also, nochmal zu mir...ich bin 1,85m groß und wiege 70 Kilo (manchmal weniger) von daher sollten meine Wände mih tragen können! nur Frage ist, was kann ich mit starkem Hohlkreuz machen?


----------



## HiFi XS (15. Januar 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Also mir hat meine Physiotherapeutin Schlingentraining empfohlen und ich *bin weder Mann, noch Militär, noch fit*.
> Ich habe ein relativ gutes Körpergefühl hinsichtlich Hohlkreuz und Fehlhaltungen, aber Kraft im Oberkörper/Armen fehlt mir leider auch. Aber ich zweifel ob meine Türrahmen/Decken mein Gewicht halten.


 

Bist Du nicht die Bettina, die im diesem Jahr den Alpencross gemacht hast?   Türrahmen wird schon halten!


----------



## HiFi XS (15. Januar 2015)

Schlingentraining ist auf jeden Fall was für Frauen. Ist nicht mein Argument...   Mache ich selber.... wenn die Dinger bei McFit nicht ständig belegt sind :/


----------



## HiFi XS (15. Januar 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... das militär hat es aufgrund seiner einfachheit und effizienz adaptiert. soweit ich weiss hat es einen physiotherapeutischen hintergrund und ist genau so geschlechterspezifisch wie z. b. mountainbike fahren.


 

Randy Hetrick, a former Navy Seal and Stanford MBA graduate, developed the Total Resistance eXercise (TRX) [4][5] equipment and the associated Suspension Training bodyweight exercises in the 1990s,[_citation needed_] and started marketing it in 2005


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Januar 2015)

Das ganze Jahr über Ausdauersport betreiben, so startet frau im Frühjahr nicht bei Null. Ich mache im Winter viele Skitouren, Langlauf ist auch sehr gut als Alternative, in schneearmen Gegenden laufen oder eben ganzjährig Biken.

Hallenklettern ist toll zur Stärkung der Arme/des Rumpfes und macht mehr Spass als Hanteln wuchten, ist allerdings nicht jederfrau Sache (und nur in Grossstädten eine Option).

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (15. Januar 2015)

.. das ganze Jahr durchweg biken...Macht auch im Schnee mega Spaß...Ansonsten geh ich noch schwimmen, wenns die Zeit zulässt...


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Januar 2015)

Powdern macht noch mehr Spass. Wenn dann Schnee liegen würde .

Lenka K.


----------



## Chrige (16. Januar 2015)

Aufgrund meines Unfalles vom letzten Jahr versuche ich den Winter durch einfach wieder fit zu werden, damit ich im Frühling da wieder anfangen kann, wo ich letztes Jahr im Frühling war (Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt). Deshalb gehe ich 2-3 mal pro Woche ins Krafttraining (natürlich hauptsächlich um mein Bein wieder aufzubauen) und versuche die Kondition mit Biken aufrechtzuerhalten. Dieses Jahr habe ich mir sogar eine Rolle zugetan aber eben nur, weil meine Kondition im Keller ist nachdem ich monatelang keinen Sport treiben konnte. Und leider lassen die Schmerzen im Bein im Moment kaum einen anderen Sport zu als Radfahren.
Falls du Krafttraining machen möchtest dann such dir einen guten Instruktor! Ich mache seit ca. 10 Jahren begleitend Krafttraining, habe allerdings erst seit einem Jahr einen Instruktor, der die Übungen 100% auf meine Stärken und Schwächen einstellt. Aber auch ein anderer Instruktor ist besser als gar keinen (meine Erfahrung). Im Moment sind meine Übungen hauptsächlich beinlastig plus noch einige Übungen für den Oberkörper, um die Kraft dort nicht auch noch zu verlieren (Latzug, Flys reverse, Ruderzug, Crunches...)

Wenn du aber einfach fit werden möchtest (oder die Fitness nicht verlieren willst) dann mach einfach den Sport, der dir gerade Spass macht. Ich finde, der Winter ist die ideale Zeit, auch mal andere Sportarten zu betreiben.


----------



## Bettina (16. Januar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Bist Du nicht die Bettina, die im diesem Jahr den Alpencross gemacht hast?   Türrahmen wird schon halten!


Ihr kennt unsere Türrahmen nicht... Da hängen die Bänder schon von dem leichten Türblatt durch und ich habe Sorge sie fallen bald aus Wand/Zarge. Wenn ich da die Tür belaste, ist das abwarten wann wir sanieren entschieden 
Zum Thema: ich bin seit Ewigkeiten mehr oder weniger regelmäßig im Studio (wegen meiner Bandscheibenvorfälle) , bei mir hat es am meisten gebracht abwechslungsreich zu trainieren. Das geht für mich am besten in Kursen, nicht im Gerätebereich.


----------



## Girl (16. Januar 2015)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach fahren, geh mit dem Rad etwas spielen, damit trainierst du den ganzen Körper. Dazu ein paar Übungen aus dem alltäglichen Leben und es sollte das ganze Jahr über funktionieren.
Wichtig ist auch im Winter zu fahren, Benthe oder Gehrden ist nicht so weit weg und bietet viele Trainingsmöglichkeiten auf dem Rad


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Januar 2015)

Chrige schrieb:


> ...Falls du Krafttraining machen möchtest dann *such dir einen guten Instruktor*! Ich mache seit ca. 10 Jahren begleitend Krafttraining, habe allerdings erst seit einem Jahr einen Instruktor, der die Übungen 100% auf meine Stärken und Schwächen einstellt. Aber auch ein anderer Instruktor ist besser als gar keinen (meine Erfahrung).


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Januar 2015)

Chrige schrieb:


> Wenn du aber einfach fit werden möchtest (oder die Fitness nicht verlieren willst) dann mach einfach den Sport, der dir gerade Spass macht. Ich finde, der Winter ist die ideale Zeit, auch mal andere Sportarten zu betreiben.



Find' ich auch, Abwechslung sorgt für zusätzliche Motivation: im Spätherbst bin ich des Bikens immer ein Bisschen überdrüssig und kann den ersten Schnee kaum abwarten. Anfang Mai, wenn ich für eine Skitour um halb fünf aufstehen muss, die Sonne scheint und es im Tal 20 Grad hat, schiele ich sehnsüchtig nach dem Bike und dem warmen Fels ... 
So wird frau zwar keine Scylla (wäre ich auch mit 24 Monaten biken im Jahr sowie nie  ), aber der ganze Körper kommt auf seine Kosten und die Kondi bleibt bestehen. Der Nachteil ist allerdings, dass es nie einen guten Zeitpunkt zum Verleztsein hat, weil IMMER irgendwelche Saison am Laufen ist ...

@Chrige: wünsche Dir, dass du dein Bein übers Winter auskurieren kannst um im Frühjahr voll durchzustarten!

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Girl (16. Januar 2015)

Es soll ja in Deutschland Gegenden geben die nicht so reich mit Schnee gesegnet sind  Da wird aus einen Schneewinter ein Matschwinter mit viel Wind und Regen  

Auf Schlamm fährt es sich mit Ski sehr schlecht


----------



## swe68 (16. Januar 2015)

Chrige schrieb:


> ....
> Falls du Krafttraining machen möchtest dann such dir einen guten Instruktor! Ich mache seit ca. 10 Jahren begleitend Krafttraining, habe allerdings erst seit einem Jahr einen Instruktor, der die Übungen 100% auf meine Stärken und Schwächen einstellt. Aber auch ein anderer Instruktor ist besser als gar keinen (meine Erfahrung).....


ich kann dem nur zustimmen! Ich werde in meinem Studio diesbezüglich hervorragend betreut, auch unter Berücksichtigung meiner etwas speziellen gesundheitlichen Situation. Zielgerichtet trainieren ist effektiver und macht dann auch Spaß (sofern Krafttraining überhaupt Spaß machen kann  )
Ansonsten - Laufen geht immer, auch im Schnee (da ist es auch noch gut als Koordinationstraining - ich weiß, wovon ich rede, ich war zwischen den Jahren im Allgäu und bin im Schnee erstickt). Dann noch Schneeschuh- oder, wenn Du es kannst, Skitouren und Du hast ein prima Wintertraining.
Achja - nebenbei bike ich auch ab und an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (17. Januar 2015)

... also ich bin überzeugter Anhänger von CBC - 6 Wochen konzentriert durchgehalten und Du bist so was von heiss auf's fahren 


... da brauche ich mir dann auch keine Gedanken um Türzargen zu machen


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2015)

CBC?


----------



## lucie (17. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> CBC?



Ich ahne, was es ist. Ich sehe es FÖRMLICH vor mir.


----------



## Martina H. (18. Januar 2015)

*C*ouch -* B*ier - *C*hips   

Jetzt mal im Ernst, Du gehst laufen, gehst ins Studio und fährst Rad - was willst Du denn noch? Was hast Du vor?

Du sagst, Du willst "durchstarten" und am Ende der Saison "viel geschafft haben und Stolz sein" - hört sich für mich übermotiviert an, am Ende bist Du nur enttäuscht Deine Ziele nicht erreicht zu haben.

Geh raus, bike und hab Spass dabei...

Nur meine Meinung


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Januar 2015)

Und ich dachte, ich krieg jetzt den extra-heißen Insider-Tipp für die neueste Fitness-Welle 

Mal ganz im ernst. Wichtig ist, sich auch kleine schaffbare Ziele zu setzen, die einem den Fortschritt anzeigen, auch unter der Saison. Also nicht "ICh will dann mal mit den anderen am Berg mithalten können und genauso schnell oben sein wie die", sondern erstmal "Ich will den Ber mit nur xPausen/ohne Pause (je nach Länge des Berges  )hochtreten" und dann kann man mal irgendwann überlegen "Ich will meine Zeit beim Hochtreten steigern."
Natürlich hilft zusätzliches Krafttraining - vor allem Rumpfstabilisierung, aber wenn ich beim Biken weiterkommen will, muss ich halt hauptsächlich biken


----------



## Martina H. (18. Januar 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, ich krieg jetzt den extra-heißen Insider-Tipp für die neueste Fitness-Welle



... ist es doch - überleg mal: ich hab im Job genug Stress und Druck - warum sollte ich mir in meiner Freizeit freiwillig das Gleiche antun? Da will ich mich in erster Linie erholen und Spass dabei haben. Das ist eben manchmal die anstregende Tour, manchmal die (für mich) nervenkostende Schlüsselstelle und manchmal eben auch einfach Couch (mit Bier und Chips oder auch ohne   ).

Manchmal ist weniger eben mehr und wenn ich meinem Körper auch mal eine Pause gönne, hilft ihm (und damit mir) diese Pause auch konditionell weiter.

Wie gesagt: nur meine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Januar 2015)

Stimmt schon  Ich mach die Variante mit Schoki 
Aber ganz allein ist dieses Programm wohl nicht hilfreich beim weiterkommen. Wie du schon schreibst- nur als Ausgleichs"sport"


----------



## Schwimmer (18. Januar 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> *C*ouch -* B*ier - *C*hips
> 
> Jetzt mal im Ernst, Du gehst laufen, gehst ins Studio und fährst Rad - was willst Du denn noch? Was hast Du vor?
> 
> ...




  

... meine auch ...


----------



## lucie (18. Januar 2015)

Ist doch irgendwie alles auch tagesformabhängig. In manchen Jahren habe ich ziemlich viel gemacht, allerdings auch nur mit dem Bike, also keinen Ausgleichssport. Fühlte mich fit und habe dann trotzdem den totalen Durchhänger auf der Tour gehabt.

Inzwischen fahre ich nur noch, wenn ich Bock darauf habe und fahre bergauf mit ü40 trotzdem noch vielen jüngeren davon.
Und wenn ich mich auf den Trail verblasen lassen muß - na und, ich fahre ja keine Rennen, sonden nur für mich und zum Spaß.
Reicht mir zur Bestätigung meiner ganz persönlichen "Trainingsauffassung": weniger ist oft mehr. Aber das muß jede für sich selbst herausfinden, es gibt kein Allroundrezept. Jede hat eben grundsätzlich andere körperliche Vorrausetzungen, eine andere Grundfitness und Einstellung zu diesem Thema.

Gerade bei den LO-Treffen habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, daß sich die unterschiedlichsten "Trainingszustände" trotzdem ziemlich gut unter einen Hut bringen lassen, Rücksicht und Toleranz der Teilnehmerinnen natürlich vorrausgesetzt.
Hat bisher immer super funktioniert. 



JaWa1896 schrieb:


> ...was macht ihr Mädels üm euch vorzubereiten? Ich bin (leider immer noch) Anfängerin und möchte mich dieses Jahr perfekt vorbereiten und eine geile Saison haben!



Wozu vorbereiten? Wohin soll Deine Reise denn überhaupt gehen? Touren, Park, technische Trails?
Ansonsten einfach fahren, Grundausdauer aufbauen, alles andere kommt von ganz allein, wenn Du weißt, was Dir wirklich richtig Spaß macht. So etwas dauert auch schon mal ein paar Jahre. 

CC, Rennrad, wieder MTB(erstes Fully) HM bergauf und bergab schrubben, HT und Fully mit mehr Federweg, bissl Park - war und ist nicht mein Ding, Touren mit technischen Trails, Trialversuche... Wer weiß, wo meine Reise endet, ach ja wahrscheinlich beim Rollator. 

Also geh einfach auf die Reise, laß Dich überraschen, setz Dich nicht unter Druck, hab immer einen Blick nach Rechts und Links und hör vor allem auf Dein Gefühl und nicht auf das, was andere cool finden!


----------



## murmel04 (18. Januar 2015)

Och Mädels was soll ich da sagen bergauf wie bergab immer noch ne lahme Schnecke


----------



## JaWa1896 (19. Januar 2015)

sooo, Ich hab jetzt in meinem Fitnessstudio nen Termin mit nem Bodybiuldertrainer für den Freihantelbereich!


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Januar 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... ist es doch - überleg mal: ich hab im Job genug Stress und Druck - warum sollte ich mir in meiner Freizeit freiwillig das Gleiche antun? Da will ich mich in erster Linie erholen und Spass dabei haben. Das ist eben manchmal die anstregende Tour, manchmal die (für mich) nervenkostende Schlüsselstelle und manchmal eben auch einfach Couch (mit Bier und Chips oder auch ohne   ).


 
Für mich macht Fitnesstraining und Kraftaufbau Spaß. Ich mach es freiwillig und gern und fühle mich danach immer besser als vorher. Das hört man oft von Leuten, die jahrelang trainiern. Ich mach mir dabei keinen Druck. Manchmal bin ich nur 20 minute im Sportstudio - maximal meistens eine Stunde. Das reicht mir und hält mich genug fit, um mein alltag und meine Zeile auf dem bike zu meistern.


----------



## JaWa1896 (19. Januar 2015)

Mir macht Sport allgemein auch spaß! Sonst würde ich hier nach Strickanleitungen für Bikeshorts fragen!


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2015)

Jeder tickt halt anders.
Dem einen macht es Spaß, auf ein ambitioniertes Ziel hin zu trainieren. Dem anderen macht es Spaß, ohne Druck und ohne Ziele einfach das zu tun, worauf er/sie gerade Lust hat.
Beides hat seine Berechtigung.
Ich gehöre auch zur reinen "Spaßfraktion", Trainingsziele und Rennen sind mit meinem Verständnis von Fahrradfahren nicht vereinbar. Biken ist für mich fast gleichbedeutend mit Freiheit, da brauch ich keine Zwänge oder Ziele im Kopf. Und da die Zeit gerade so für Fahrradfahren reicht, sind andere Sportarten, die zwar auch aber weniger Spaß machen, halt mittlerweile ziemlich hinten runter gerutscht. Im Klettern wäre ich wahrscheinlich deutlich talentierter gewesen als im Radfahren, hat aber nicht so viel Spaß gemacht und war mir zu kompliziert, daher bekommt immer das Biken den Vorzug.
Wenn jemand das anders sieht, und sich ein Jahresziel sucht, das es mit gezieltem Training zu erreichen gilt, finde ich das aber deswegen nicht schlechter. Nach harter Arbeit ein Ziel zu erreichen kann ja auch Befriedigung bringen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Januar 2015)

Scylla, dein Ziel bzw. dein Ehrgeiz ist halt nicht schnell, sondern S4 oder S5.  
Eine persönliche Verbesserung muss nicht zwingend mit Geschwindigkeit zu tun haben. So gesehen können klettern oder auch Stabilisationsübungen im Studio auch zielführend sein. Ich bin auch spaßorientiert, was ja nicht zwingend heißt, nicht ehrgeizig zu sein. Ich freu mich schon darüber, dass für mich eine Eisdielentour reines regeneratives Vergnügen ist, während manche Gleichaltrige das als tagesfüllende bzw. erschöpfende Unternehmung ansehen. Kommt halt auch auf die Benchmark an, die man im Auge hat.


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (19. Januar 2015)

Hey Mädels... ich klinke mich mal ein. 

Mein Fit-werd-Plan ist momentan 2x die Woche Laufen, 1x Biken, alternativ 1x HIT (Hochintensives Training). Letzteres kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Kann man schön Zuhause machen und danach ist man erstmal 2 Tage tot und von Schmerzen geplagt  auf jeden Fall ein tolles Muskeltraining. Nach meiner Bikeparkerfahrung letztes Jahr muss ich wohl noch ganz schön an meiner verkümmerten Muskulatur arbeiten... 

Ich hab meine körperliche Fitness in den letzten Monat leider gaaaanz schön schleifen lassen. Ich hab das Gefühl, ich fange bei Null an  und dabei möchte ich dieses Jahr so richtig fit sein.... hmpf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2015)

Situps (notfalls am Anfang von nem Trainer zeigen und korrigieren lassen) in allen Variationen, richtige Liegestütze, Klimmzüge am Türrahmen. Soviel wie geht. Täglich. Ansonsten biken gehen, 500-900 km im Monat, im Winter ohne, ansonsten mit ordentlich Höhenmetern. Mehr mache ich nicht mehr. Für den AC letztes Jahr (ohne Gepäcktransport) hat es gereicht. Früher war ich dreimal in der Woche in der Muckibude und habe zwei Stunden lang Eisen gefressen. Bringt schon ne Menge, vor allem um erst einmal eine gewisse Grundfitness bzw. Kraftausdauer und Maximalkraft zu bekommen, aber mittlerweile fehlt mir dafür die Zeit. Mit den vorgenannten Übungen versuche ich einfach mein Level zu halten, das klappt seit Jahren gut. Steigerung ginge damit auch, aber ich bin auch noch wenig faul geworden....


----------



## JaWa1896 (22. Januar 2015)

Amaya_Haniko schrieb:


> alternativ 1x HIT (Hochintensives Training). Letzteres kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. Kann man schön Zuhause machen und danach ist man erstmal 2 Tage tot und von Schmerzen geplagt  auf jeden Fall ein tolles Muskeltraining.



Magst du mir mal genauer sagen was HIT ist und was du da so alles machst? Übungen etc...


----------



## Sleyvas (22. Januar 2015)

Ich habe nun auch endlich wieder mit Krafttraining angefangen, ebenfalls in Richtung HIIT weil keine Zeit.  

Das gesamte Workout ist sehr kurz, ca. 30min + Aufwärmen und Cooldown. Im Klartext heißt das dafür aber 4x 7min Vollgas am Stück (Squats, Push ups, Lunges, Dips, Burpees & Co), dazwischen je 30sek Pause. Danach kann ich mich auswringen, alles zittert vor Anstrengung und die jeweilig trainierten Körperteile sind mehrere Tage nicht vernünftig brauchbar. Eine Arbeitskollegin hat mich auf das Programm gebracht und leidet selbst fleißig dabei. Die Ergebnisse binnen kürzester Zeit sprechen aber stark dafür. Bin mal gespannt, was sich da die nächsten 12 Wochen so tut


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (22. Januar 2015)

JaWa1896 schrieb:


> Magst du mir mal genauer sagen was HIT ist und was du da so alles machst? Übungen etc...



HIT ist die Abkürzung für Hoch intensives Training. Wie Sleyvas schon schrieb, handelt es sich hierbei um Krafttraining mit kurzen aber knackigen Workouts inkl. Aufwärmen und Cool down. Bei den Übungen werden mehrere Muskelgruppen gleichzeitig trainiert. Du machst z.B. Liegestütze mit integrierten Bauchmuskelübungen. Oder Beinübungen während du die Arme trainierst. Klingt verrückt, anfangs muss man auch mit der ganzen Koordination erstmal klar kommen (ich bin ein Körperklaus...) und die ersten Male sind ziemlich anstrengend, aber mit der Weile gehts und man merkt schnell Erfolge. Ich mache das zuhause mit Hilfe einer DVD einer bekannten Frauenzeitschrift (darf ich das hier posten? ). So Fitness-DVDs dieser Frauenzeitschrift kann ich allgemein empfehlen. Habe auch noch eine da, mit dem Fitnessprogramm der deutschen National-Frauen-Fußballmannschaft. Die ist um einiges milder, geht aber länger und macht auch viel Spaß.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Januar 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ansonsten biken gehen, 500-900 km im Monat, im Winter ohne, ansonsten mit ordentlich Höhenmetern. Mehr mache ich nicht mehr. ... aber ich bin auch noch wenig faul geworden....


 

*staun* ich glaub´ ich verkriech mich jetzt im Eck´...  Ich "trainiere" nur nen Bruchteil... frage mich echt wie ich es immer wieder über die Berge schaffe... und dabei auch noch Spaß habe...


----------



## Martina H. (24. Januar 2015)

CBC


----------



## lucie (24. Januar 2015)

So langsam frage ich mich, wie ich ohne HIT, Cool Downs & Co. überhaupt so "alt" werden konnte.


----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2015)

Tricks und schwierige Abfahrten aufm Fahrrad sind wie HIT: der Puls geht ans Maximum, alle Muskeln werden gefordert, Adrenalin wird ausgeschüttet. 
Die genüssliche Flowabfahrt danach ist der Cool Down: der Muskeltonus wird gesenkt, Vibrationen massieren die müden Gelenke, und Glückshormone werden freigesetzt.

Also, irgendwie trainierst du doch nach den neusten Lehrmethoden. Du wusstest bisher nur nicht die richtigen Begriffe dafür


----------



## Schwimmer (25. Januar 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> So langsam frage ich mich, wie ich ohne HIT, Cool Downs & Co. überhaupt so "alt" werden konnte.



... und so ganz ohne jegliche App, Personal Trainer und Fruchtgummis zwischen den Zehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (25. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Tricks und schwierige Abfahrten aufm Fahrrad sind wie HIT: der Puls geht ans Maximum, alle Muskeln werden gefordert, Adrenalin wird ausgeschüttet.
> Die genüssliche Flowabfahrt danach ist der Cool Down: der Muskeltonus wird gesenkt, Vibrationen massieren die müden Gelenke, und Glückshormone werden freigesetzt.
> 
> Also, irgendwie trainierst du doch nach den neusten Lehrmethoden. Du wusstest bisher nur nicht die richtigen Begriffe dafür




Jetzt, wo Du es sagst... 

Daran kann man dann wohl gut erkennen, dass HIT eine ganz (r)evolutionäre Sache ist (habe ja offensichtlich gaaanz unbewußt und instinktiv nach dieser Methode "trainiert" - HIT kommt dieses Mal mal nicht aus dem Amiland, sondern man hat sich quasi von den Jägern und Sammlern inspirieren lassen...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (25. Januar 2015)

lucie, Scylla, Martina H. und Schwimmer - Ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele .

Der neueste Knüller bei uns im Studio sind irgendwelche Elektro-Stimulationen am Muskel (EMS)    während des Trainings. Da muß ich sagen: ich bin raus.


----------



## mtbbee (25. Januar 2015)

Mein derzeitiger Zustand ist wie folgt zu beschreiben:
gestern LIT, heute HIT, morgen fit   .... ? oder so ähnlich  freu mich auf morgen Firma, da brauch ich nur hinradeln und dann heissts wenigstens nur Gehirnzellentraining  (GZT)


----------



## Schwimmer (25. Januar 2015)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> lucie, Scylla, Martina H. und Schwimmer - Ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele .
> 
> Der neueste Knüller bei uns im Studio sind irgendwelche Elektro-Stimulationen am Muskel (EMS)    während des Trainings. Da muß ich sagen: ich bin raus.



... ich schmeiß' mich weg ...     
Das ist ja nur noch durch ein Astronauten-Training zu toppen ...


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (25. Januar 2015)

Wisst ihr, wer im Flachland wohnt und nicht permanent mobil ist, der muss nun mal auf solche Trainings zurück greifen. Ich kann mich nicht aufs bike schwingen und mal fix ne "flowige Abfahrt" runter krachen  sowas gibt's hier leider nicht.


----------



## lucie (25. Januar 2015)

Amaya_Haniko schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, wer im Flachland wohnt und nicht permanent mobil ist, der muss nun mal auf solche Trainings zurück greifen. Ich kann mich nicht aufs bike schwingen und mal fix ne "flowige Abfahrt" runter krachen  sowas gibt's hier leider nicht.



Die höchste Erhebung in meiner unmittelbaren Umgebung ist so um die 300m üNN, besteht aus Porphyr, heißt Petersberg und liegt ca. 60km nördlich von LE.  

Rundrum alles flach, keine flowigen Abfahrten (die allein verschaffen einem sowieso keinen Konditions- ode Kraftzugewinn!!!). 

Trotzdem kämen für mich solche "neumodischen" Trainingsmethoden nicht in die (Chips)Tüte, ich fahre wie gesagt keine Rennen, möchte einfach nur Spaß auf den Trails haben - und den habe ich.

Kann ja aber jede/jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 

Egal, ich halte es weiterhin mit IAuAT, das reicht mir manchmal vollkommen aus, um dann schlußendlich doch schleichend zu CBC überzugehen.

So, ich geh mir jetzt Schoki holen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (26. Januar 2015)

Ich denke vielen Leuten, die in welcher Form auch immer Krafttraining betreiben, geht es nicht zwingend um "ich brauch mehr Leistung auf dem Bike" sondern um das generelle Wohlfühlen, gerade als Bürohocker. Ich hatte früher Null Sport = alles doof, danach Kraft + Biken= alles toll und zuletzt nur Biken = für mich zu einseitig in Kombination mit Bürojob. Der Rücken fing wieder an zu kneifen, die Schultern verspannen, hier und da ist alles verkürzt und zwickt. Hinzu kommt noch, dass mir einfach ein gewisses Maß an Grundenergie fehlte und ich etwas trantütig geworden bin. Die Leistung auf dem Rad ließ auch nach von "lass uns einfach fahren, so lange wir wollen - HM egal!" zu "uff...nochmal hoch? Och nö...das wird wieder so ne Quälerei". Sobald dann das Hobby, das man aus Spaß an der Freude betreibt bergauf kaum mehr Spaß macht, wirds doof. 
Und nach einer harten Einheit beim Krafttraining fühlt man sich vom Hormoncocktail ähnlich gut, wie nach einer gelungenen Abfahrt, hat insgesamt mehr Energie und fühlt sich rundum fitter. In meinem Fall dann nach 30 min, wo für abends Radeln einfach keine Zeit wäre und ich in meiner Büro-Quasimodohaltung auf dem Sofa verkümmern würde. Wem es taugt, der kann doch trainieren was und wieviel wofür er möchte, ohne gleich Geißel "neumodischer" Trainingsmethoden  zu sein. Zumal die Übungen bei den meisten HIT-Trainings sowieso olle Kamellen wie Liegestütze & Co sind, daher keine Revolution der Fitnessindustrie. Nur ein wenig zeitoptimiert an den Nutzer gebracht 

Wer für sein Radlpensum mit CPC super klar kommt und sich auch sonst wohlfühlt, der kann froh sein, bei mir funzt es allerdings langfristig nicht.


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2015)

Eben, jeder sollte das machen, was ihm/ihr gut tut. Wenn Zeit und/oder Lust fehlt, im Winter abends raus zu gehen, und man unter Sportentzug leidet, dann muss man sich halt was anderes überlegen. Da kann man nicht verallgemeinern, dem einen tut Krafttraining gut, und der nächste bekommt Anfälle beim Gedanken an Sport in geschlossenen Räumen.

Was ich oben im Jux formuliert habe, ist auch ein wenig Ernst gemeint: eigentlich ist Radfahren nicht so viel anderes als Krafttraining. Zumindest, wenn man nicht immer nur im Grundlagenbereich im Sitzen über die Feldwege gondelt (was leider manche unter "Training" verstehen). Genau die Sachen, die man als Spaß mitnimmt, nämlich die Spielereien auf der Abfahrt, sind schon ziemlich gutes Ganzkörpertraining. Nach einer steilen, anspruchsvollen Abfahrt ist meistens meine ganze Oberkörpermuskulatur komplett hinüber (und wenn man's mit dem Hardtail macht die Beine noch dazu). Danach noch ein wenig Dehnen und fertig 
Wie man dazu jetzt sagt - "HIT" oder "Stolperbiken" - und wo man das macht - im Studio oder auf dem Trail - ist im Endeffekt wurscht. Hauptsache, es geht einem dabei gut.


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (26. Januar 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Ich denke vielen Leuten, die in welcher Form auch immer Krafttraining betreiben, geht es nicht zwingend um "ich brauch mehr Leistung auf dem Bike" sondern um das generelle Wohlfühlen, gerade als Bürohocker.



Das unterschreibe ich 
Es geht mir zwar auch um mehr Leistung auf dem Bike (mein FR-Monster kriege ich einfach kaum unter Kontrolle mit meinen verkümmerten Muskeln), aber vorrangig brauche ich das ganze Ohne-Bike-Training auch als Ausgleich zum Büroalltag. Vor allem zur dunklen Jahreszeit, ich fahre nämlich nicht gern im Dunkeln Rad. Selbst mit Beleuchtung.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (26. Januar 2015)

Sleyvas - ich schmeiß´ mich weg: "Büro-Quasimodo-Haltung" - wunderbar! Genau so fühle mich abends, wie Quasimodo. Ich unterschreibe jedes Wort von Dir, von mir dafür ein dickes "like"!


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2015)

... na, dann sind wir uns ja alle einig: jede so wie sie mag, immer mit Spass an der Sache und am besten nichts übertreiben


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Januar 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> .*..Und nach einer harten Einheit beim Krafttraining fühlt man sich vom Hormoncocktail ähnlich gut, wie nach einer gelungenen Abfahrt, hat insgesamt mehr Energie und fühlt sich rundum fitter.* In meinem Fall dann nach 30 min, wo für abends Radeln einfach keine Zeit wäre und ich in meiner Büro-Quasimodohaltung auf dem Sofa verkümmern würde. Wem es taugt, der kann doch trainieren was und wieviel wofür er möchte, ohne gleich Geißel "neumodischer" Trainingsmethoden  zu sein. Zumal die Übungen bei den meisten HIT-Trainings sowieso olle Kamellen wie Liegestütze & Co sind, daher keine Revolution der Fitnessindustrie. Nur ein wenig zeitoptimiert an den Nutzer gebracht
> 
> Wer für sein Radlpensum mit CPC super klar kommt und sich auch sonst wohlfühlt, der kann froh sein, bei mir funzt es allerdings langfristig nicht.


 
Hut ab an alle Ladies, die sich in die Muckibüde trauen, HIT-Training (eben sehr zeitoptimiertes training) oder was auch immer machen und sich überhaupt von der Sofa erheben und was für ihr Fittness tun  

Hormoncocktail beschreibt es gut  Radfahren ist leider sehr Zeit intensiv und ortsabhängig. Es dauert für mich von Tür zu Tür eine Stunde bis in den Wald und die strecke bis dahin ist unbeschreiblich langweilig und asphaltiert. Bei uns gibt es ja auch keine sage ich mal 'enduro-style' Downhills, die länger als 100 m sind und für die Oberkörper Fitness was beitragen können. Ich bin in 10 Minuten im Sportstudio. Die Fitness, die beim Krafttraining erarbeiten wird, hat eine synergetischen Effekt beim Radsport - das passt schon gut zusammen.


----------



## Schwimmer (26. Januar 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Ich denke vielen Leuten, die in welcher Form auch immer Krafttraining betreiben, geht es nicht zwingend um "ich brauch mehr Leistung auf dem Bike" sondern um das generelle Wohlfühlen, gerade als Bürohocker. Ich hatte früher Null Sport = alles doof, danach Kraft + Biken= alles toll und zuletzt nur Biken = für mich zu einseitig in Kombination mit Bürojob. Der Rücken fing wieder an zu kneifen, die Schultern verspannen, hier und da ist alles verkürzt und zwickt. Hinzu kommt noch, dass mir einfach ein gewisses Maß an Grundenergie fehlte und ich etwas trantütig geworden bin. Die Leistung auf dem Rad ließ auch nach von "lass uns einfach fahren, so lange wir wollen - HM egal!" zu "uff...nochmal hoch? Och nö...das wird wieder so ne Quälerei". Sobald dann das Hobby, das man aus Spaß an der Freude betreibt bergauf kaum mehr Spaß macht, wirds doof.
> Und nach einer harten Einheit beim Krafttraining fühlt man sich vom Hormoncocktail ähnlich gut, wie nach einer gelungenen Abfahrt, hat insgesamt mehr Energie und fühlt sich rundum fitter. In meinem Fall dann nach 30 min, wo für abends Radeln einfach keine Zeit wäre und ich in meiner Büro-Quasimodohaltung auf dem Sofa verkümmern würde. Wem es taugt, der kann doch trainieren was und wieviel wofür er möchte, ohne gleich Geißel "neumodischer" Trainingsmethoden  zu sein. Zumal die Übungen bei den meisten HIT-Trainings sowieso olle Kamellen wie Liegestütze & Co sind, daher keine Revolution der Fitnessindustrie. Nur ein wenig zeitoptimiert an den Nutzer gebracht
> 
> Wer für sein Radlpensum mit CPC super klar kommt und sich auch sonst wohlfühlt, der kann froh sein, bei mir funzt es allerdings langfristig nicht.



... ja, wenn das man das so erklärt bekommt ... 
... die Büro-Quasimoda/o-Haltung ...    



scylla schrieb:


> Eben, jeder sollte das machen, was ihm/ihr gut tut. Wenn Zeit und/oder Lust fehlt, im Winter abends raus zu gehen, und man unter Sportentzug leidet, dann muss man sich halt was anderes überlegen. Da kann man nicht verallgemeinern, dem einen tut Krafttraining gut, und der nächste bekommt Anfälle beim Gedanken an Sport in geschlossenen Räumen.
> 
> Was ich oben im Jux formuliert habe, ist auch ein wenig Ernst gemeint: eigentlich ist Radfahren nicht so viel anderes als Krafttraining. Zumindest, wenn man nicht immer nur im Grundlagenbereich im Sitzen über die Feldwege gondelt (was leider manche unter "Training" verstehen). Genau die Sachen, die man als Spaß mitnimmt, nämlich die Spielereien auf der Abfahrt, sind schon ziemlich gutes Ganzkörpertraining. Nach einer steilen, anspruchsvollen Abfahrt ist meistens meine ganze Oberkörpermuskulatur komplett hinüber (und wenn man's mit dem Hardtail macht die Beine noch dazu). Danach noch ein wenig Dehnen und fertig
> Wie man dazu jetzt sagt - "HIT" oder "Stolperbiken" - und wo man das macht - im Studio oder auf dem Trail - ist im Endeffekt wurscht. Hauptsache, es geht einem dabei gut.



ja, jeder Jeck iss anders ...
... es hörte sich bei fast allen alles so unentspannt an ...
Mein Tipp für Ausdauer und Koordination ist, wenn das Biken nicht ansteht oder als Ergänzung: Schwimmen


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Januar 2015)

Brrrr, schwimmen. Effektiv auf jeden Fall, aber kalt und nass. Hatten wir früher als Dienstsport. Ich habe immer erst mal 10 Bahnen gebraucht, um nicht mehr zu frieren. Und das Wasser im Schwimmbad hatte 30°C. Also dann doch lieber Liegestütze im Warmen. Wir waren die letzten Jahre immer auf irgendwelchen Kanaren zum biken bzw. dto. am Gardasee. Dort an Ruhetagen ins Wasser gebracht hat mich bislang keiner. Angedroht hat Männe es mir für dieses Jahr. Schaun mer mal...


----------



## Schwimmer (26. Januar 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Brrrr, schwimmen. Effektiv auf jeden Fall, aber kalt und nass. Hatten wir früher als Dienstsport. Ich habe immer erst mal 10 Bahnen gebraucht, um nicht mehr zu frieren. Und das Wasser im Schwimmbad hatte 30°C. Also dann doch lieber Liegestütze im Warmen. Wir waren die letzten Jahre immer auf irgendwelchen Kanaren zum biken bzw. dto. am Gardasee. Dort an Ruhetagen ins Wasser gebracht hat mich bislang keiner. Angedroht hat Männe es mir für dieses Jahr. Schaun mer mal...



uaaah, 30°C das ist ja wie in der Wanne, fehlt nur noch das:


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Januar 2015)

Schwimmen ist hier zu teuer. Ich habs oft gemacht als ich an der Uni war und umsonstschwimmen konnte. Abends kann ich nicht so einfach für mehrere Stunden weg. Ich bin Mutter und alleinige Haushälterin und arbeite vollzeit. Da ist die Zeit, die ich für Sport habe  schon kostbar  das hat nichts mit unentspannt zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (26. Januar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Schwimmen ist hier zu teuer. Ich habs oft gemacht als ich an der Uni war und umsonstschwimmen konnte. Abends kann ich nicht so einfach für mehrere Stunden weg. Ich bin Mutter und alleinige Haushälterin und arbeite vollzeit. Da ist die Zeit, die ich für Sport habe  schon kostbar  das hat nichts mit unentspannt zu tun.



So hatte ich das auch nicht gemeint.
Es war als Alternative zur Mucki-Bude gedacht.
In einer riesen Metropole ist man dann ein wenig länger unterwegs.
Unentspannt finde ich den Zwang u.a. zur Selbstoptimierung.
Ich glaube wir meinen ziemlich genau das gleiche.


Das sind bei mir die Preise in einem städtischen Hallenbad.

*Eintrittspreise*
*Einzelkarte: *

Erwachsene €  3,50
Kinder/ Jugendliche (6-18 Jahre)  €  2,10
Ermäßigt * €  2,40
Frühschwimmer Erwachsene €  2,40
Frühschwimmer Ermäßigt * €  1,40
Zuschlag Warmbadetag
(29,5 °C) €  1,20 

Die Badezeit ist unbegrenzt.

* Ermäßigung gültig für: Schüler, Studenten, Schwerbehinderte ab 50%, Arbeitslose, Sozialhilfeempfänger, Teilnehmer eines freiwilligen sozialen Jahres, Zivil- und Grundwehrdienstleistende. Die Berechtigung ist auf Verlangen mit einem entsprechenden Ausweis nachzuweisen.

*Freier Eintritt für Geburtstagskinder* ab vollendetem 6. bis zum vollendeten 18. Lebensjahr gegen Vorlage von Personalausweis/ Kinderausweis/ Geburtsurkunde.

*Familienkarte:*

1 Elternteil, 1 Kind   €  3,80
2 Elternteile, 1 Kind €  7,00
jedes weitere Kind €  1,20


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Januar 2015)

Gut zu wissen, falls ich besuchen komme  .... Sport bedeuet für mich Spass. Ich spiele gern verschiedene Sportarten und habe neulich mit Klettern angefangen. Das ist ein riesen Spass!
Übrigens schwimmen hier ist fast sinnlos wo ich wohne. Die Bäder sind knall voll! Mir mach das - und das Chlor - kein grosser Spass mehr.


----------



## Chrige (27. Januar 2015)

Nö, auch mir macht die Muckibude mehr Spass als schwimmen. Natürlich wäre schwimmen eine super Ergänzung. Aber auch bei uns sind die Bäder rappelvoll und das eintönige hin und her schwimmen gurkt mich an. Und das obwohl (oder vielleicht gerade weil) ich als Kind/Jugendliche Wettkampfschwimmerin war.
Aber wie ihr alle sagt, jedem das seine. Hauptsache man bewegt sich und hat Freude daran.


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Januar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, falls ich besuchen komme  .... Sport bedeuet für mich Spass. Ich spiele gern verschiedene Sportarten und habe neulich mit Klettern angefangen. Das ist ein riesen Spass!
> Übrigens schwimmen hier ist fast sinnlos wo ich wohne. Die Bäder sind knall voll! Mir mach das - und das Chlor - kein grosser Spass mehr.



Jo, gell ... 
Für mich bedeutet Sport insbesondere Biken und Schwimmen auch sehr viel Spaß.
Zum Schwimmen trage ich dann eine Schwimmbrille, das hilft ungemein gegen alles was so im Wasser ist.
Es war nicht meine Absicht den Oberlehrer zu mimen. Ich trage nur zum Thema bzw. der Beisteuerung von Alternativen bei.




Chrige schrieb:


> Nö, auch mir macht die Muckibude mehr Spass als schwimmen. Natürlich wäre schwimmen eine super Ergänzung. Aber auch bei uns sind die Bäder rappelvoll und das eintönige hin und her schwimmen gurkt mich an. Und das obwohl (oder vielleicht gerade weil) ich als Kind/Jugendliche Wettkampfschwimmerin war.
> Aber wie ihr alle sagt, jedem das seine. Hauptsache man bewegt sich und hat Freude daran.



Eine Alternative wäre ja im Sommer ein See.
Mir fehlt da ein wenig die Kontrolle.  
Dann kennst Du Dich ja bestens aus.  
Bei mir ist es gerade umgekehrt als Kind und Jugendlicher habe ich das Schulschwimmen gehassst, im Wasser war ich trotzdem gerne. 
Das "Eintönige" macht ja einen Teil des Schwimmens aus, nämlich die Möglichkeit den Kopf frei zu bekommen, weil man sehr abgeschlossen von der Umgebung sich nur auf sich konzentriert. Das ist das Prinzip der Meditation.

Ich halte mich jetzt hier zurück.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Januar 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Jo, gell ...
> ...Eine Alternative wäre ja im Sommer ein See.


Oh ja, eine lieblings Beschäftigung im Sommer    In Brandenburg gibt es auch sehr schöne Seen.


Schwimmer schrieb:


> Mir fehlt da ein wenig die Kontrolle.


Ich hab das Problem nicht. a) bin zu faul, b) mir wird's - wie bei @Chaotenkind - irgendwann zu kalt.


Schwimmer schrieb:


> Das "Eintönige" macht ja einen Teil des Schwimmens aus, nämlich die Möglichkeit den Kopf frei zu bekommen, weil man sehr abgeschlossen von der Umgebung sich nur auf sich konzentriert. Das ist das Prinzip der Meditation.


Das sehe ich genau so.


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Januar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Oh ja, eine lieblings Beschäftigung im Sommer    In Brandenburg gibt es auch sehr schöne Seen.
> 
> Ich hab das Problem nicht. a) bin zu faul, b) mir wird's - wie bei @Chaotenkind - irgendwann zu kalt.
> 
> Das sehe ich genau so.



... na dann, wie sacht der Berlinar: " 'Ran an di Buletten"  
... es wird bald wieder Sommer, versprochen ...  

zu a.) das wird bei mir wieder anders
zu b.) ja, nach einer Stunde ist das Dampfbad dann doch sehr geil ... 
Ich sehe wir verstehen uns ...


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Februar 2015)

Hab aus neugier bei einem HIT training für 40 minuten mitgemacht. Auf jeden Fall ist sowas equivalent zu einer Tour mit mehreren hunderten Höhenmeter. Nicht schlecht. Ich hätte länger mitgemacht aber war schon vorher laufen.


----------



## Warnschild (6. Februar 2015)

JaWa1896 schrieb:


> noocelo, ich würde das auch gerne mal wissen, da ich diese Frage extra in der "Weiberabteilung" gefragt habe....Schlingentraining ist mir ein begriff, kenne ich aber bisher nur von Männern, daher liegt die Vermutung nah, du bist einer!
> Ich möchte Tipps für Übungen, die eine Frau ohne Probleme bewältigen kann!



Bei uns im Studio gibt es da mehrere Kurse, und zwar für unterschiedliche Niveaus, wobei schon im Einsteigerkurs die Übungen so variiert werden, dass jeder auf seinem Level trainieren kann, ohne überfordert zu werden. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass das für Anfänger zu schwer ist, aber die Anfänge müssen entsprechend klein sein und wie HifiXS schon schreibt, ist man schnell überfordert, was nötige Körperspannung usw. angeht, wenn man die Übungen zu schwierig wählt oder sich anderweitig übernimmt. 

Was ich toll finde, ist das ganzheitliche Konzept, die schnellen Erfolge (wenn man sich etwas quälen kann und konzentriert bei der Sache ist), die funktionalen und sinnvollen Übungen.


----------



## Warnschild (6. Februar 2015)

JaWa1896 schrieb:


> Also, nochmal zu mir...ich bin 1,85m groß und wiege 70 Kilo (manchmal weniger) von daher sollten meine Wände mih tragen können! nur Frage ist, was kann ich mit starkem Hohlkreuz machen?



Rücken(- und allgemein Rumpf-, also auch hochwertigem Bauch-)training.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

